# New Rockport Fly Fishing Club



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Several of us local Rockporters got together last night and decided to start up a fly fishing club in Rockport. We had 10 people last night including Capt. Bill Trimble, Stacey Trimble, Capt. Sally Moffett , Capt. Doug Bowers and me. We are in the very early stages of putting this together and all agreed we want to make this a fun club with lots of outings and fun events. I'm sure several of you fly fish the Rockport area and if you have any interest please send me a PM or an email. [email protected]


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Talk about some heavy hitters on your first meeting! Just to be around you guys would be worth the price of admission. And how far is it to Rockport from Houston? Maybe I should join, tell my wife that we are driving to Rockport to dine at the Aransas Zu restaurant, and spend a night at the Laguna Reef, then since I am already in the area, attend the club meeting.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Ellis depening on where you live in H Town it's 3 to 3 1/2 hours. Come on down.
Our first meeting will be Jan 25.


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*don't tell her Aransazu..out of business..*

 nm


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

What, no more pecan encrusted flounder with mango puree?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I bet you could request it in advance at Cheryls on the Bay. She has already offered the Restaurant as a meeting place, but it may not be suitable for cold weather unless the deck has been enclosed. She also made Stilton stuffed shrimp that is fantastic if your a stinky cheese fan.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

As a young man in the Army I got to travel a bit in Europe, Paris, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Frankfort, and several other places but I would rather go to Rockport, home of the friendliest people in the world.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Have to try and make one of those when i'm down, how's the fishing been Mike?
Mike C


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Mike. The weather has been great but the fish have not cooperated very well. Seeing lots of reds and big trout but they have not been actively feeding the last few days. I'll keep you up to date on the new FF Club.
Later my friend.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Mike will this group be affiliated with the FFF? There are pros and cons to this but in general I think it would be a good idea. Stacy is more familiar with this than I am. I think it would open up possibilities for acctivitues of the SPI and Houston area FFF Chapters.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

David we probably will get with FFF at some time. We talked about it but decided to get the club going and then let the membership make decisions.
Mike


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Our first meeting will be held Thursaday 1/25 at the Boiling Pot on Fulton Beach Road. Social Hour with casting demos and fly tying from 6:00 - 7:00 pm.
Meeting from 7:00 - 8:30 or so. We will be electing a board of directors at this meeting. Anyone interested is welcome to attend.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Great turn out for our first meeting. We had 52 folks attend. The group selected a board of directors including Stacy Trimble, Sally Moffett, Ron Head, Pat Wiggins. and me. There were a total of 11 board members but unfortunately I don't have the whole list. Officers will be elected at next months meeting. Looks like this is going to be a fun group.


----------



## RedFish Chaser (Jan 31, 2007)

*Rockport Flyfishing Club*

Is the club still active?

How many members?

How often do you meet?

Where does the group mostly fish?

It's a challenge fly fishing down in our waters with the high winds mostly, isn't it?

I'm new to fly fishing with several rods (Loomis, Other) and reels (Orvis, St. Croix). I needed a little more challenge than sight cast fishing with bait cast rods and reels. Gee, I didn't know how much of a challenge it was to cast a fly rod. Of course, I haven't had enough water time to learn.

Catch you sightcasting on my neck of the Waters some day!

Cheers from a newbie poster!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Redfish Chaser

The club is just getting started and we plan to be very active.
We had 52 members at our first meeting and have several out of towners that have expressed interest to join but were not at the meeting. We will have our first board of directors meeting next week. We have not even set a price for dues yet.
We will me once a month (probably the last Thursday) and plan to have some kind of outing once a month also.
I would say most of us fish from St. Charles Bay south. I fish mostly around Aransas Pass in South Bay, Redfish Bay and the northern end of Corpus Christi Bay
Once you get a little more proficient at casting the wind will not be nearly as much as a factor for you as it is now. I'd rather have wind than clouds.
As far as being new to the sport we discussed having a "Mentor Program" where an experianced angler would volunteer to help a novice or two.
Hope you can come to a meeting and check us out.

Mike


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

..... and its all about fishing.


----------

